# Cabela's TLr rods??



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Looking to add one more fly rod in heavier weight without giving wify-poo fainting spells over the price. Has any of the flyfishers here had any experience with these rods, if so, I'm interested in your opinions and experiences. Thanks Mike


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

Dicks has all there salt water flyrods on sale right now.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

One does not have to spend big bucks to get a decent rod. There are many rods out there $150 and less. Some are under $100. You can get a reel for around $50 and a floating line at Walmart for $20. I wouldn't go tarpon hunting with this rig though. It will be a good tool for much of your inshore fishing. Just make sure you rinse it good after each outing. I still use my old Pfleuger Medalists on a couple of my outfits.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks "ditz", I appreciate the info you're right about the less expensive outfits and the rods I asked about are just that. I was wondering if any of the more experienced salt water fly fishers had any experiences with them. My wife, years ago had a custom Gloomis blank wrapped for me in four weight. That rod with a Ross reel was one of my favorite in Colorado, I still have and love it on trout. I know it's limitations. I have one 7 weight, and old Fenwick, might be little light for big reds or Jacks, and that's what I'm thinking of when I look to add a new rod. Take care keep that line tight.


----------

